# BBS 17" rims (help)



## browner01 (Aug 29, 2006)

hi i bought a set of these 17" bbs rims for my bora because some idiot told me they would fit but they dont, they are off a 5 series, can anyone tell me how much they are worth?

thanks


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

They are worth what someone is willing to pay for them! How much did YOU pay for them??


----------



## browner01 (Aug 29, 2006)

i paid £260 for them


----------

